# Powerpuff Girls 2016 Reboot



## Spongebob (Feb 14, 2016)

Yo Cartoon Network is bringing the Powerpuff Girls back and eeee im excited.

All the voice actors are returning except the origial 3 Powerpuff girls, CN said it was a strictly creative decision




Their new designs look nice.






Their new voices sound alright, except for Bubbles she sounds kinda weird.

Also the animation looks nice.


Overall, I hope this will be at least good, maybe even as good as the original.


Any of you guys here like da powrpuf grillz?


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

I did when I was 5. I watched the promos and Buttercup sounds weird.

Oh it's coming out in April. My birth month.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 14, 2016)

Yea the new voices are gonna take some time getting used too. But other than that i have no complaints.


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

yeah same. i'll look forward to this


----------



## radioloves (Feb 14, 2016)

Of the three powerpuff girls I'm most like buttercup~ lol, I grew up watchin this tv show too, I miss it!


----------



## Damniel (Feb 14, 2016)

Hope this isn't going to be another Teen Titans Go...


----------



## himeki (Feb 14, 2016)

omg i love this show
but the new voices sound weird and wtf is up with blossoms phone attack?


----------



## Cherubi (Feb 14, 2016)

I don't see why they can't just replay the old show instead of making a whole new series for it. I'd rewatch it.

It looks okay, the animation is good, and I agree Bubbles' voice sounds extremely weird. She's too low pitch lmao


----------



## seliph (Feb 14, 2016)

I loved it as a kid but the reboot looks pretty bad tbh
The new voices aren't great and the animation is ugly


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 14, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hope this isn't going to be another Teen Titans Go...



I'm hoping and praying that it won't be another Teen Titans Go


----------



## BluebellLight (Feb 14, 2016)

I only care because I heard Ringo Starr will voice in it


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 14, 2016)

nvll said:


> I loved it as a kid but the reboot looks pretty bad tbh
> The new voices aren't great and the animation is ugly



Yeah I was going to say, considering this is a reboot, the animation doesn't look TOO different from the original. I mean maybe it was intentional because perhaps they wouldn't want to stray too far from the original style, but I guess it just looks... Pretty outdated? I'm all for a modern Powerpuff Girls, really, provided it's something fresh and interesting and new, but it kind of feels like it's desperately trying to live off of what the original used to be.

Either way if I ever get the chance to watch it, I will see what it's like. I honestly used to be a really big Powerpuff Girls fan when I was like 6 years old, I actually found one of my old Bubbles figures not too long ago. It was a really great show.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 14, 2016)

I think I might rewatch the original powerpuff girls on Netflix to catch up my powerpuff girls knowledge


----------



## Discord (Feb 14, 2016)

I watched this show ever since i was 10 years old and I've been addicted to this ever since. I hope that this doesn't end up like Teen Titans Go! but the animation of the Powerpuff Girls reboot does look better than the original.


----------



## Kotarou (Feb 14, 2016)

this is awesome. first samurai jack and now ppg? good year so far


----------



## seliph (Feb 14, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> Yeah I was going to say, considering this is a reboot, the animation doesn't look TOO different from the original. I mean maybe it was intentional because perhaps they wouldn't want to stray too far from the original style, but I guess it just looks... Pretty outdated? I'm all for a modern Powerpuff Girls, really, provided it's something fresh and interesting and new, but it kind of feels like it's desperately trying to live off of what the original used to be.
> 
> Either way if I ever get the chance to watch it, I will see what it's like. I honestly used to be a really big Powerpuff Girls fan when I was like 6 years old, I actually found one of my old Bubbles figures not too long ago. It was a really great show.



It looks worse IMO
It's a very bland and boring style of animation and it's reminding me way too much of SU/OTGW and every other animation out now which aren't too great either.


----------



## Kotarou (Feb 14, 2016)

nvll said:


> It looks worse IMO
> It's a very bland and boring style of animation and it's reminding me way too much of SU/OTGW and every other animation out now which aren't too great either.



not at all? xD


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2016)

well mojo jojo better be in man


----------



## seliph (Feb 14, 2016)

Kotarou said:


> not at all? xD



don't make me kinkshame you again


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 14, 2016)

Moko said:


> well mojo jojo better be in man





Wish granted


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm on board strictly due to the gif Darkdesertfox made me today


----------



## boujee (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm waiting for KND: operation G-kind


----------



## Espurr (Feb 14, 2016)

I don't care if it's going to be a new TTG!, I'm excited.  Bubbles is going to take some getting used to, though.



MayorEvvie said:


> wtf is up with blossoms phone attack?



It was actually a stapler, but that makes it even more confusing.  ouo


----------



## meowlerrz (Feb 14, 2016)

I agree, the voices sound super weird, but I'm glad they're bringing it back


----------



## KarlaKGB (Feb 14, 2016)

i love powerpuff girls sugar spice and everythign nice xD


----------



## wassop (Feb 14, 2016)

i loved them , and i'm pretty excited to see what they do with it


----------



## Tao (Feb 14, 2016)

I don't understand why they didn't get the original voices for the Powerpuff Girls if they bothered to get the other characters. 'Creative decision' seems like an excuse for either the original voices didn't want to do it or they didn't want to pay them.

Bubbles and Buttercup sound pretty awful in that video though. Blossom sounded pretty similar, but you can tell it's a new voice actor.



I mean, I'll give it a shot. The other 'reboot' from a few years ago was surprisingly okay. Hopefully the same can be said for this. Looks like it might end up being a bit too either child friendly (yea, it's a cartoon, but you should 'get' what I mean) or "lulz OmG so r4nd0m!" though.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 15, 2016)

Tao said:


> I don't understand why they didn't get the original voices for the Powerpuff Girls if they bothered to get the other characters. 'Creative decision' seems like an excuse for either the original voices didn't want to do it or they didn't want to pay them.



They didn't even approach the original voice actresses, who were quite upset. I imagine somebody like Tara Strong is big money these days though, so I'm guessing it has everything to do with paying them.

As for the reboot, I get the feeling it's gonna be another Teen Titans Go but I'll reserve judgement until it's released.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 15, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> I'm hoping and praying that it won't be another Teen Titans Go



I literally came on here to say this. I am not really a fan of the new voices, I mean, I am pretty sure they could have gotten the voice actors for it. I mean at least Tara, Tara is QUEEN!




Let Tara Strong and Tom Kenny live forever and voice everyone in everything.


----------



## Dim (Feb 15, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hope this isn't going to be another Teen Titans Go...


This is EXACTLY what I thought. :/ I don't watch PPG but still they have a tendency of ruining old shows. >_>


----------



## teto (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm so excited tbh.

i'm the only person on the planet who doesn't despise TTG so uh


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 15, 2016)

Delishush said:


> I'm so excited tbh.
> 
> i'm the only person on the planet who doesn't despise TTG so uh



I think TTG is meh, it can be good but then there are the episodes that are just plain awful.


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 15, 2016)

Even though I don't watch CN anymore, this looks interesting, mainly because I loved the show as a kid ( long after the show ended ) . I bet if I look real hard I can find my Bubbles plushie.

I hope this turns out good even though I'll never end up watching it, because, like I said before, I don't watch CN anymore.


----------



## pixemi (Feb 15, 2016)

I DIDN"T KNOW ABOUT THIS AND I AM SO EXCITED!!!!!!!
I understand the decision in voices though, now they sound more like girls and not like the grown women behind their voices. Except for bubbles, she sounds less like an exaggeration of a sweet childish voice, which is a good thing!
NIIIIICE!!!


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 15, 2016)

HIM CONFIRMED


----------



## Envy (Feb 15, 2016)

Oh wow, this is coming out THIS April? I thought it was going to be 2017. Either time's flying by and I've gotten confused or it was originally supposed to be next year.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 15, 2016)

I watched this show when i was about 2 or three
the bed wetting episode is the only one i recall


----------



## teto (Feb 15, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> View attachment 164858
> 
> HIM CONFIRMED



YES BABY COME TO ME
Now I'm really hyped for this show


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 15, 2016)

Delishush said:


> YES BABY COME TO ME
> Now I'm really hyped for this show



Same, Him is my favorite Powerpuff Girls villain


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Feb 15, 2016)

Waits for another Ms. Bellum face reveal...


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 15, 2016)

Cartoon Network released a new music video for the show


----------



## himeki (Feb 15, 2016)

mojo joj better be better than before


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 15, 2016)

I wont be watching. I dont like the new voices at all. Id rather just rewatch the old series.


----------



## boujee (Feb 15, 2016)

It's looks so flowy, I love it.  The damn intro is long asf tho.


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 15, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> Hope this isn't going to be another Teen Titans Go...



I was thinking exactly this as I scrolled down to read what others thought, haha. 

It does look like it will be closer to the original in style and content, at least. Hopefully it will be more like the Powerpuff Girl episodes in their prime, and not their sort of late-season decay. 

The most worrying part about these promos is probably those object attacks. What are those?


----------



## Tao (Feb 15, 2016)

dapperlace said:


> The most worrying part about these promos is probably those object attacks. What are those?



Probably just part of a joke/plot for one episode.


Though putting it in the trailer does make me a little skeptical, both about whether or not they've given the Powerpuff Girls brand new stationary themed powers (a sentence I don't believe I've just wrote) and about the sort of humor they may possibly be going for with it.


----------



## nami26 (Feb 15, 2016)

I used to watch it all the time when I was 5 or 6...but now, you know teenagers don't do that...but im sure the children will love it....


----------



## bloomwaker (Feb 15, 2016)

Tao said:


> Probably just part of a joke/plot for one episode.
> 
> 
> Though putting it in the trailer does make me a little skeptical, both about whether or not they've given the Powerpuff Girls brand new stationary themed powers (a sentence I don't believe I've just wrote) and about the sort of humor they may possibly be going for with it.



I think it was in the music video as well. I guess we'll have to wait and see. 

I'll end up waiting to see what other think of it, probably, since my opinion tends to be fairly in line with critics for some reason.


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 15, 2016)

Wasn't there a mayor who was obsessed with pickles ( and was voiced by the same guy who voiced SpongeBob ) in the original show? Is he coming back?

Also I'm probably never going to watch those videos you posted because I don't want my youtube suggestions to get filled with powerpuff girls stuff. Ugh.


----------



## momiji345 (Feb 15, 2016)

I haven't seen Powerpuff Girls for age's ,i use to watch them lot when i was a kid   i hope its better then powerpuff girls z


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 15, 2016)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> Wasn't there a mayor who was obsessed with pickles ( and was voiced by the same guy who voiced SpongeBob ) in the original show? Is he coming back?
> 
> Also I'm probably never going to watch those videos you posted because I don't want my youtube suggestions to get filled with powerpuff girls stuff. Ugh.



Yep the mayor is coming back and he will be voiced by the same guy who voiced him in the original (Tom Kenny, who also voices SpongeBob)


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 16, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Yep the mayor is coming back and he will be voiced by the same guy who voiced him in the original (Tom Kenny, who also voices SpongeBob)



Oh, cool. He was awesome and the best character besides the girls, probably.

I haven't heard the new voices yet, but I do have opinions on their designs. The little spike thingy in Buttercup's hair looks weird, but I'll probably get used to it. Bubbles' pigtails/ponytails/whatever they are look way too high on her head, they should be lower. And were those blue hair pieces in the original show? I forgot.

Blossom doesn't look any different, at least that's what I think from memory. Are there any differences?

I'm just glad their little flipper arms and legs are back.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 29, 2016)

New clip!


----------



## Goth (Feb 29, 2016)

That was like my favorite show as a child


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 29, 2016)

I remembered watching this when I was younger. Everything looks pretty good, except for Bubbles. She sounds a little funky.


----------



## tobi! (Feb 29, 2016)

Animation is not good. Voice acting is decent but could be better.

Also:


Spoiler:  







Looks really weird like:


Spoiler:  







I guess I can't hit on it too hard since it's just starting.

I always thought this style looks really cute though:


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 29, 2016)

TOYS


----------



## Brad (Feb 29, 2016)

Only watched a few clips. Was kinda put off by the new voice actors.

I thought the new art style looked perfectly fine.

Then, I saw this...



Spoiler











Great job treating the show with respect, guys.

*EDIT: Just noticed this was posted above me. The point still stands.*


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 29, 2016)

Brad said:


> Only watched a few clips. Was kinda put off by the new voice actors.
> 
> I thought the new art style looked perfectly fine.
> 
> ...



Where did you guys get that picture from? I haven't seen any videos where that is in, or at least I think.


----------



## N e s s (Feb 29, 2016)

This will either be a disaster (Teen Titans Go) or a childhood reboot, hopefully the ladder


----------



## Rasha (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm only bothered by the hair thing they added to buttercup, can't look away


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 1, 2016)

New short!

It was ok.


----------



## bloomwaker (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm still too used to the other voices, but I think Bubbles is going to be the easiest to get used to for me.


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 2, 2016)

tryin this later


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 7, 2016)

MAYOR CONFIRMED


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 8, 2016)

Professor and Mojo finally get some speaking lines!


----------



## bloomwaker (Mar 8, 2016)

Aw, Professor, lmao. 

I'm suddenly reminded of that episode when it's raining and they're pretending to be the Powerpuff Girls (yes) and no one wants to be Bubbles, so the Professor is Bubbles. And it's kind of amazing.


----------



## Toadette (Mar 8, 2016)

Oh man. PPG was my jam back in the day. I feel really old...

But nevertheless, I still love them! Bubbles represent <3


----------



## teto (Mar 8, 2016)

Getting more hyped for this! I don't know what to make of it yet, but I'm excited to actually see a full episode.


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 8, 2016)

Delishush said:


> Getting more hyped for this! I don't know what to make of it yet, but I'm excited to actually see a full episode.



I don't know what to make of this yet either, I just hope it's good!


----------



## teto (Mar 9, 2016)

ACTUAL footage from an episode!


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 9, 2016)

Delishush said:


> ACTUAL footage from an episode!



Honestly, that was funnier than any of the actual reboot clips so far imo


----------



## teto (Mar 10, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> Honestly, that was funnier than any of the actual reboot clips so far imo



I guess, but kids don't want crack humor, they want fart jokes.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Mar 12, 2016)

TARA STRONG'S NOT IN IT??

TWILIIIIIIIIGHT


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 12, 2016)

It's funny how the show's not even out already and they're not even trying on the animation.

Sailor Moon Crystal has been officially dethroned


----------



## himeki (Mar 12, 2016)

Delishush said:


> ACTUAL footage from an episode!



please make this happen


----------



## teto (Mar 12, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> please make this happen



What do you mean? Already has, that was footage from an episode!


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 12, 2016)

I just found this is my camera roll and idk I thought it was funny


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 15, 2016)

FIRST EPISODE IS FREE ON ITUNES GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGO


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 16, 2016)

end this show


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 16, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> View attachment 169798
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I-is it all just memes to try to bring in all the people to watch it? Why doesn't this surprise me. I get Teen Titans Go feels from this, like sure kids these days will enjoy it, but us who got the OG were blessed because this new stuff is crap.


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 16, 2016)

I've been seeing and hearing things since this came out. So sad. </3

They even took out Sara Bellum, apparently. I guess they wanted to make it _really_ clear that brains aren't needed in _this_ show. I loved that character. ;;


----------



## Celestefey (Apr 16, 2016)

Found this video on Tumblr which sums up how I feel about the reboot now.


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 16, 2016)

I was about to look for that exact video, haha.


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 16, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> Found this video on Tumblr which sums up how I feel about the reboot now.



did they just twerk











it truly is time to stop


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 16, 2016)

dapperlace said:


> I've been seeing and hearing things since this came out. So sad. </3
> 
> They even took out Sara Bellum, apparently. I guess they wanted to make it _really_ clear that brains aren't needed in _this_ show. I loved that character. ;;



I know right? Rant incoming -

1. They booted Miss Bellum off because the writers thought she wasn't a good female role model. This is the same woman that was REALLY the one running Townsville because the Mayor is an incompetent idiot and has once beaten down a super villain even though she had no powers of her own.
2. Mojo JoJo no longer speaks redundantly and says the same things over and over...what? WHY?! That's one of his defining traits!
3. There is seriously a scene in an episode with Blossom and Bubbles TWERKING. Link - I'm not even joking.
4. The original VAs got  snubbed and the new ones are trying way too hard to sound like the old VAs even though this is a reboot and supposedly would want to differentiate itself from the original and try to be its own thing.
5. Villain and monster fighting is taking a back seat.
6. The writers are almost always being as obnoxious, egotistic, and crappy as the Teen Titans Go writers on social media.

The list goes on. This reboot sucks...at least there will always be the original series. RIP The Powerpuff Girls


----------



## Cudon (Apr 16, 2016)

Oh my god that is really bad. The memes are so bad.


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey at least Miss Bellum knew when to gtfo so she wouldn't have to be in this poopy reboot


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 16, 2016)

This show looks awful. ;; Kid attention spans are _that_ bad. They don't need memes shoved down their throat every five seconds to stay interested. The Powerpuff girls are so cute, that alone should be enough to keep them watching.

Why are they twerking??!


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 16, 2016)

I wonder how Craig McCraken feels after Wander Over Yonder getting cancelled and seeing this monstrosity of a reboot, poor guy


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 16, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> I wonder how Craig McCraken feels after Wander Over Yonder getting cancelled and seeing this monstrosity of a reboot, poor guy



Ouch, I keep forgetting WoY has been canceled.


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 16, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Ouch, I keep forgetting WoY has been canceled.



Yea, it was a pretty good show 

I wonder what Craig will do next.


----------



## boujee (Apr 16, 2016)

I think it's one of those things where this isn't directly for us to enjoy. Like yeah it's somewhat bad but I'm pretty sure that's how the older generation thought of us while we looked at our cartoons. When I use to look at shows like cat dog or whatever my mom would be like "what the *** is that" and I'm like "lol catdog". 

So now that we're getting reboots we're like "wtf is that" when it's not even directly for us lmao.


----------



## Dim (Apr 16, 2016)

Ewwwww I had a feeling in my gut it would turn out to be another Teen Titans Go. :[


----------



## kassie (Apr 16, 2016)

i've been seeing the meme videos everywhere and the second-hand embarrassment is real ;;

i mean, who is the target audience here? the older generation who watched, and loved, the original show? of course they're going to be disappointed with this; it's a sellout.

..and if it's for the younger audience, the twerking and such is highly inappropriate.

honestly what were they thinking lol


----------



## boujee (Apr 16, 2016)

kassie said:


> i've been seeing the meme videos everywhere and the second-hand embarrassment is real ;;
> 
> i mean, who is the target audience here? the older generation who watched, and loved, the original show? of course they're going to be disappointed with this; it's a sellout.
> 
> ...




Not sure if you watch South Park but there's a episode where Stan grows older and everything he use to enjoy seems like "sht". The show is intended for the younger audience. It's like how we grew up with sponge bob. The old episodes were golden while the new episodes are sht. It's not for us because we simply grew up. And don't even mention things being inappropriate. There was a sht ton of adult references in our cartoons that we didn't get till we got older. Like Rocko's modern life and how he had a job as a phone sex operator lol.


----------



## Dim (Apr 16, 2016)

When I first took a glance at the animation it looked like they were sick or something, it just doesn't look appealing. Are the old villians even in this reboot (Ganggreen Gang, Him, Fuzzy, Rowdyruff Boyz, etc????)


----------



## boujee (Apr 16, 2016)

Yeah they're in there. I honestly find mojo jojo more funny. And they're quite more expressive too.


----------



## hollowbunnie (Apr 16, 2016)

This is like when Sailor Moon got a reboot, i was super excited but when i saw it, my heart sank because it just wasnt the same at all and it never held that nostalgic value


----------



## himeki (Apr 16, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Not sure if you watch South Park but there's a episode where Stan grows older and everything he use to enjoy seems like "sht". The show is intended for the younger audience. It's like how we grew up with sponge bob. The old episodes were golden while the new episodes are sht. It's not for us because we simply grew up. And don't even mention things being inappropriate. There was a sht ton of adult references in our cartoons that we didn't get till we got older. Like Rocko's modern life and how he had a job as a phone sex operator lol.



i still find spongebob funny even the new ones


----------



## Dim (Apr 16, 2016)

You think thats bad??? Remember that time I watched modern Family Guy???? (Insert crappy cutaway gag)


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Apr 16, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> Not sure if you watch South Park but there's a episode where Stan grows older and everything he use to enjoy seems like "sht". The show is intended for the younger audience. It's like how we grew up with sponge bob. The old episodes were golden while the new episodes are sht. It's not for us because we simply grew up. And don't even mention things being inappropriate. There was a sht ton of adult references in our cartoons that we didn't get till we got older. Like Rocko's modern life and how he had a job as a phone sex operator lol.



Just because something is intended for kids doesn't mean it needs to be bad. This reboot has no leg to stand on, there are plenty of shows that managed to be entertaining for both kids & adults. Animaniacs is the biggest example I can think of but your example of Rocko's Modern Life is a good one too. I agree with what kassie said, it's a sellout and it's clear they weren't even trying with this. Didn't have much hope to begin with but I wanted to believe it could outdo the original series. That's what happens when you get your hopes up.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 16, 2016)

Ehh I find kids shows like this kinda stupid. 
I find it weird how adults like this stuff, but hey, who am I to judge lmao


----------



## Dim (Apr 16, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Ehh I find kids shows like this kinda stupid.
> I find it weird how adults like this stuff, but hey, who am I to judge lmao


Nostolgia reasons. Plus some kid shows are appealing to adults as well like the old Spongebob.


----------



## boujee (Apr 16, 2016)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> Just because something is intended for kids doesn't mean it needs to be bad. This reboot has no leg to stand on, there are plenty of shows that managed to be entertaining for both kids & adults. Animaniacs is the biggest example I can think of but your example of Rocko's Modern Life is a good one too. I agree with what kassie said, it's a sellout and it's clear they weren't even trying with this. Didn't have much hope to begin with but I wanted to believe it could outdo the original series. That's what happens when you get your hopes up.



Even if it's bad, the kids don't know that. I mean of course adults would because how we look at things is completely different than what our children preserve. I remember looking at Ren and Stimpy and found that show hilarious but my parents didn't because they thought it was too violent(not to mention their adult cartoons also). Another example would be this show called Bread winners. It's filled with twerking ducks and the animation scks. But my nephew finds the show to be hilarious while I find it to be terrible. It's kinda like when we watched our cartoons, the most over used joke they use would be fart jokes or about girl's butt(thinking of animatics with the big fat phany). It's meant to be stupid for kids lol, the adult jokes are just there for you listen to while you watch it with your kids.


----------



## Orieii (Apr 16, 2016)

I just binge watched all the new Powerpuff Girls episodes. I thought I'd hate it, but I actually very much enjoy it ^^" I think the reboot is pretty cute. The animation style seems similar to Steven Universe


----------



## tobi! (Apr 16, 2016)

I didn't know Wonder over Yonder got cancelled. Tbh, I didn't see it as one of my favorites but I enjoyed watching here and there. I really enjoyed the episode where they jabbed at animators. 

Too sad !


----------



## Dim (Apr 16, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> The Powerpuff girls are so cute, that alone should be enough to keep them watching.


That nose bubbles grew is not cute. It literally just killed the ****ing series for me. >.>


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 17, 2016)

My review of this reboot:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 17, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> I think it's one of those things where this isn't directly for us to enjoy. Like yeah it's somewhat bad but I'm pretty sure that's how the older generation thought of us while we looked at our cartoons. When I use to look at shows like cat dog or whatever my mom would be like "what the *** is that" and I'm like "lol catdog".
> 
> So now that we're getting reboots we're like "wtf is that" when it's not even directly for us lmao.



I don't think this is true for every generation, yeah my mom kind of scoffed at Spongebob and stuff at first but genuinely enjoyed watching it with me, just as I would genuinely enjoy watching older cartoons when they had boomerang and the throwback shows. It's not too hard to differentiate between a goofy fun kid show and a horrible monstrosity of a show with no intelligence put into at all. I mean in most cartoons at least there is story and underlying messages but this just seems god awful and I wouldn't really want my kids to watch it.


----------



## himeki (Apr 17, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> Ehh I find kids shows like this kinda stupid.
> I find it weird how adults like this stuff, but hey, who am I to judge lmao



because nowdays cartoons aren't only aimed at children.
in the past, cartoons were generally just made as a method of selling toys, but now theres actually a quality to a lot of them that older audiences can enjoy, like adventure time. even though the core of these shows are for kids, there are references and jokes that only an older person would get.

i guess people just like what they like aaa


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 17, 2016)

There's this weird polarity between cartoons, it feels like.

A lot of cartoons when I was growing up were less afraid of being a bit more violent, and throwing in jokes for the adults. Hell, the Powerpuff Girls had that Beat Alls episode which was a big reference to the Beatles, which referenced things I didn't understand at the time, including using a female monkey to break up a band (of criminals, in the episode's case). That aside, PPG was pretty violent! lol

Some creators are trying to make their shows more "safe" for kids, dumbing things down and making everything sunshine, rainbows, and dated pop culture references. Then there are the quality shows, like Steven Universe, that remain fun shows, but also try to address more mature issues in ways that kids will understand. Sure, SU has TONS of references to other things, like Sailor Moon covers, video game covers, game consoles, and even memes, but they keep that hidden in their backgrounds. They don't try to rely on that kind of thing the way this new PPG show seems to be doing.


----------



## N e s s (Apr 17, 2016)

terrible show. 1/10


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 17, 2016)

A rerun of an episode of Sonic Boom got the same amount of views of the premiere of the powerpuff girls reboot lol


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 17, 2016)

I still need to get use to the girl's new voices, but other than that I have no complaints. I've seen a few of the episodes, and it honestly still feels like the Powerpuff Girls. They still fight crime, the villains are still whacky, they still go to school and obsess over/do typical little girl stuff. The only thing that's even noticeably different is the humor (which I don't think I care for actually, but hey).


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 17, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> because nowdays cartoons aren't only aimed at children.
> in the past, cartoons were generally just made as a method of selling toys, but now theres actually a quality to a lot of them that older audiences can enjoy, like adventure time. even though the core of these shows are for kids, there are references and jokes that only an older person would get.
> 
> i guess people just like what they like



I get stuff like The Simpsons / Family Guy / etc, but these....? ...naw


----------



## boujee (Apr 17, 2016)

I actually watch the full episode where bubbles made the me gusta face and I just laugh. Mostly because I knew the meme and also because it correspond with the episode lol. I guess if you watch the episode fully and not soley on clips you'll be good.

I'm more hype that HIM still has the same voice.


----------



## Dim (Apr 17, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> I actually watch the full episode where bubbles made the me gusta face and I just laugh. Mostly because I knew the meme and also because it correspond with the episode lol. I guess if you watch the episode fully and not soley on clips you'll be good.
> 
> I'm more hype that HIM still has the same voice.


I love it how he talks in a creepy voice... AND THEN HE FINISHES HIS SENTENCES IN AN ANGRY GROWLING VOICE!


----------



## wassop (Apr 17, 2016)

the voices were weird at first but other than that it's pretty cool


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 17, 2016)

I don't really mind the voices actually. 


I just suddenly remembered that they twerk in this show.


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 19, 2016)

they can't even settle on a skin tone 11/10 best animation


----------



## Corrie (Apr 19, 2016)

The lines on them look like they were created on MS Paint.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> I don't think this is true for every generation, yeah my mom kind of scoffed at Spongebob and stuff at first but genuinely enjoyed watching it with me, just as I would genuinely enjoy watching older cartoons when they had boomerang and the throwback shows. It's not too hard to differentiate between a goofy fun kid show and a horrible monstrosity of a show with no intelligence put into at all. I mean in most cartoons at least there is story and underlying messages but this just seems god awful and I wouldn't really want my kids to watch it.



As a kid, I even could tell when shows were lazy or crappy. Kids aren't as stupid as people think.


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 20, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> View attachment 170165
> View attachment 170166
> 
> they can't even settle on a skin tone 11/10 best animation



In the secon done, Bubbles looks like she's wearing a top with white leggings. Those are still supposed to be dresses, right? lol


----------



## Javocado (Apr 20, 2016)

I heard the reboot is booty(rebooty).
I'll have to see it for myself, though.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Apr 20, 2016)

Oh I was watching citv with my kids yesterday and saw this advertised!! I was so excited. They of course had no clue what was going on...and I do try to educate them  
I really hope it isn't totally ruined and they still have that monkey? If I remember correctly there was an evil monkey.
Now I just have to wait for them to start showing pinky and the brain again  by the dawning of the sun, we'll take over the world....
I hope I'm not the only one who remembers that 
I'll be watching power puff girls more than the kids I would think, so I'm sure I will be able to give an in depth review


----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 20, 2016)

@cartoon network


----------



## SoftFairie (Apr 20, 2016)

It's not as good as the original, but it's not that bad.


----------



## Jarrad (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Akira-chan (Apr 20, 2016)

Jarrad said:


>



why....why is that in there...original PPG didn't meme...why...


----------



## Sugilite (Apr 20, 2016)

bubbles is cute tbh


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 20, 2016)

wake me up


----------



## Limon (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Dim (Apr 20, 2016)

L3M0N5 said:


>


Da fuq? xD


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 20, 2016)

L3M0N5 said:


>



accurate representation of how i feel


----------



## Dim (Apr 20, 2016)

Just because something is incredibly stupid af, doesn't mean it's actually funny.


----------



## tumut (Apr 20, 2016)

that's gay what the ***** 90s kids need to stick together


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 20, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> View attachment 170192
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who's in front of who? 



L3M0N5 said:


>



I... Yeah.


----------



## Dim (Apr 25, 2016)

LMAO FAIL!!!!


----------



## Limon (Apr 25, 2016)

Look closely...


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 25, 2016)

Nox said:


> LMAO FAIL!!!!



this show has a lot of effort put into it wow

- - - Post Merge - - -



L3M0N5 said:


> Look closely...



Top notch grammar 10/10


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 25, 2016)

Nox said:


> LMAO FAIL!!!!





L3M0N5 said:


> Look closely...



It just gets better and better.


----------



## Dim (Apr 25, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> this show has a lot of effort put into it wow


I can't tell what's was worse, buttercup saying blossom's line or blossom's unfinished hair xD


L3M0N5 said:


> Look closely...


Animators: "**** it. It's a kids show. Who's going to notice? :B"


----------



## tobi! (Apr 25, 2016)

Nox said:


> I can't tell what's was worse, buttercup saying blossom's line or blossom's unfinished hair xD
> 
> Animators: "**** it. It's a kids show. Who's going to notice? :B"



LOL that's not even it!


----------



## Derpykat (Apr 25, 2016)

Just watched it, and...
Ugh...
What did they do? It's another Teen Titans Go.
I'm really upset with it. I'm just going to stick with the old one.


----------



## Spongebob (Apr 25, 2016)

This show makes TTG look like Steven Universe (in the animation department)


----------



## Dim (Apr 25, 2016)

Norski said:


> LOL that's not even it!


Ahahaha and Blossoms supposed to be the smart one. xD


----------



## kelpy (Apr 25, 2016)

L3M0N5 said:


> Look closely...



I haven't even watched this show yet but this thread is certainly enough to keep me away from it


----------



## tobi! (Apr 25, 2016)

oh my goodness






look at buttercup

also this:









they arent even touching


----------



## bloomwaker (Apr 25, 2016)

Norski said:


> oh my goodness
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is where I draw the line.

I'msosorry


----------



## Ghost Soda (Apr 25, 2016)

Norski said:


> oh my goodness
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'ALL MOTHERF***ERS HAD *ONE JOB!!!*


----------



## Brad (Apr 25, 2016)

Norski said:


> oh my goodness
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I came here literally just to post these.


----------

